# Pine snakes, for beginners?



## Greg_E (Jan 16, 2010)

Recently I've been doing some research into different types of snakes to keep as a pet as I have wanted to keep one for a long time now. I recently read an article in the magazine 'Practical Repilte keeping' about Pituophis (bull/pine/gopher) snakes and they seem like an interesting family of snakes to keep (though I'm interested in pine snakes more than bull or gophers). Having looked on the internet it seems that their care doesn't seem to be too difficult carry out but people say that they are more aggressive than other snakes like corn snakes. 

So i was wondering whether they would suitable for a novice snake keeper like myself or are they too aggressive (or is this over exaggerated my many people)?


----------



## bainsy (Feb 17, 2009)

From my limited experience, ( I have one bull snake at the moment) I'd say that you could probably keep one as a first snake. However they behave very differently to corn snakes and the like. Mine doesn't like being held and attempts to flee. He does occasionally hiss and tail rattles a lot. He's still only a juvie though so will calm down with patience. Confidence is important with these snakes, ignore the bluffs and just picking them up works well. You could easily keep one to start off with as they do not have particularly difficult care requirements. It depends what you want in a snake.


----------



## Greg_E (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok thanks for that, how long have you had your bull snake? Has it got much calmer since you've had it or is that something that happens as the snake becomes an adult? 

Has anyone else got any thoughts on this?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

We have an adult Northern Pine.

He is still all bluff and huff and show - but unless you're touching his food, that's all it is.


----------



## Bmolle (Feb 1, 2008)

I worked in a rep shop for my work experience and handled both pine and bull snakes the tend to just hiss but its all for show and dont usually strike.


----------



## bainsy (Feb 17, 2009)

Greg_E said:


> Ok thanks for that, how long have you had your bull snake? Has it got much calmer since you've had it or is that something that happens as the snake becomes an adult?
> 
> Has anyone else got any thoughts on this?


Had him a while now, just under a year. Used to hiss and rattle all the time but is now a lot calmer. Does still give the occasional hiss but its pretty rare these days. He's still only a juvenile. From my experience he calmed down pretty quickly over a couple of months.

I don't handle him that much because he tends to thrash about in your hands. Seems to like it much more on the floor. Very very fast snake when he wants to be.


----------



## nohope (Nov 7, 2009)

my sons got a Northern Pine about 8 months old and to start with he was all hiss and rattle but the more he got handled the less he does it. now he hardly ever bothers cos he no's he's coming out like it or not lol.

they do hiss quite loud and the rattle can be a bit worrying for the first few weeks cos your never quite sure whats to follow but it really is all hot air.

there lovely snakes and grow pretty quick and are pigs when it comes to feeding cos they will eat as much as you feed them. 
just as easy as corns to keep as there requirements are very basic (food,water,heat and a wooden box to call home lol)


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

They are very straightforwad to keep, as hatchlings they can be aggressive and will strike, but this lessens as they grow.
The only thing to bear in mind is that as adults they get bigger and more powerful than an adult corn.
The only commonly seen pine is the northern pine, which can get as big as a bull snake.


----------



## karlh (Jul 5, 2009)

hello mate, just out of interest how old are you? I wouldn't say they we're for a younger keeper. they are staright forward to keep. I kept and bred black pines, mine we're a little viv defence but overall placid and easy to handle.

They seem to have a lot of bad press but they aint a bad snake at all :2thumb:


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

Pine snakes are good. You just have to ignore their hissy fits. Actually, for a novice, they can be quite scary, as they will S up and hiss with open mouths. Most of the time its all just bluff. It might be a good idea to see if anyone local to you on here has one or two you can go and see, and perhaps handle. If you really want a pine, you probably wont be happy with anything else.


----------



## Greg_E (Jan 16, 2010)

karlh said:


> hello mate, just out of interest how old are you? I wouldn't say they we're for a younger keeper. they are staright forward to keep. I kept and bred black pines, mine we're a little viv defence but overall placid and easy to handle.
> 
> They seem to have a lot of bad press but they aint a bad snake at all :2thumb:


I'm 16 (will be 17 in a few months time)

@grannykins, yeah I think I know what you mean as I really want a northern pine


----------

